# The Most Beautiful Land Snail (Polymita from Cuba)



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

Some nice photos in this video of colorful snails...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

More absolutely beautiful snail photos (thanks to Knightofalbion for directing me to this page). :love_heart: http://www.demilked.com/macro-photography-snails-vyacheslav-mishchenko


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

As long as they ain't munchin' on my petunias, they can carry my mail anytime.  I love 'em.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, are you kidding me!  These are amazing!!  How I would love just going and taking photos all day, every day!!  These were just amazing, thank you SB, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> As long as they ain't munchin' on my petunias, they can carry my mail anytime.  I love 'em.



LOL, you should write TG, you have what it takes imo


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, you should write TG, you have what it takes imo



Funny you should mention that.  Used to write stories and read them to the class in elementary school.  Have penned some poetry and songs and short stories.  Have been thinking about writing a story, lately.  Mostly am just composing it in my mind and that's kinda enough for now...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

Writing is hard, sometimes.  I get writer's block maybe, or just not ready to go for it  Isn't there a saying about "every person has at least one book in them" denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm moving at a "snail's pace . . . "  HA HA (sorry)


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2014)

Jose,  What's in that ship's hold ?

Jose says,  Escargot.


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 27, 2014)

Gorgeous colors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2016)




----------

